# Callitrichids...



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, everyone has been begging for callitrchid enclosure pics, and I happened to take a few photos at work today.

As we have our zoo license and anyone can see these enclosures for themselves if they so choose, I feel no issues in posting these up on here. Hopefull others will then follow suit.


Cotton tops










Pygmys










Geoffroys (this is a little barren compared to normal as we have recently moved a large number of specimen plants out and they've been taken back to the horticulture department to be nursed back to health and we're yet to have the new ones back in!)











and a few of the residents....















































Cheers

Andy


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

In the second to last picture,
they look like they have acne. 


Very cute though, but exotic mammal section is turning into marmoset section !

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Fab pics Andy! And great enclosures! Those Pygmy Marmosets look like they need to come & live with me though! :whistling2:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, I miss our Cotton Tops! They're so sweet. 

We went to Twycross at the beginning of the year (which to me is a disgrace for saying it's supposed the be one of the leading primate zoos), they had pygmys in with Golden Lion Tams, and the GLTs were carrying the Pygmy's babies! I've never seen that before and it seemed to be working.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> Awwww, I miss our Cotton Tops! They're so sweet.
> 
> We went to Twycross at the beginning of the year (which to me is a disgrace for saying it's supposed the be one of the leading primate zoos), they had pygmys in with Golden Lion Tams, and the GLTs were carrying the Pygmy's babies! I've never seen that before and it seemed to be working.


Apparently Geoffroys and Pygmys also work (or at least have been previously, successfully kept together)

So many interesting mixed species exhibits have been successful, yet the private keepers all instantly flame anyone who considers them....such a shame I think.

We can't stop talking about 'enrichment'...what could be more enriching than a whole other species!

Cheers


Andy

p.s. Twycross has its issues, but many of them are far deeper than the keepers or management can solve instantly. I personally know a number of them and they all have the animals interests at heart, and are doing their best with the circumstances they have.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> Awwww, I miss our Cotton Tops! They're so sweet.
> 
> We went to Twycross at the beginning of the year (which to me is a disgrace for saying it's supposed the be one of the leading primate zoos), they had pygmys in with Golden Lion Tams, and the GLTs were carrying the Pygmy's babies! I've never seen that before and it seemed to be working.


Blackpool Zoo have their Pygmy Marmosets in with Red Titi Monkeys, & they seemed to be working ok. I think a few zoos house Pygmys with other small primates.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Apparently Geoffroys and Pygmys also work (or at least have been previously, successfully kept together)
> 
> So many interesting mixed species exhibits have been successful, yet the private keepers all instantly flame anyone who considers them....such a shame I think.
> 
> ...


I agree - lets face they'd live alongside many other species in the wild. I'm not against mixed species enclosures, I've just never seen one carry another's babies. 



bothrops said:


> p.s. Twycross has its issues, but many of them are far deeper than the keepers or management can solve instantly. I personally know a number of them and they all have the animals interests at heart, and are doing their best with the circumstances they have.


It's not the staff's fault - I just thought the place was depressing, no stand off zones between a lot of the primate enclosures. There was nothing 'natural' in many of the enclosures, just lots of planks of wood, ok, they can swing but ... boring! I can't go in to it all now, but it just struck me as dated, and not particularly primate friendly. Oh and the camel! Sheesh, I've never seen stereotypical behavior to that extent before! Horrific!!


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Fab pics Andy! And great enclosures! *Those Pygmy Marmosets look like they need to come & live with me though!* :whistling2:


 
I don't think so! :bash:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

glidergirl said:


> I agree - lets face they'd live alongside many other species in the wild. I'm not against mixed species enclosures, I've just never seen one carry another's babies.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the staff's fault - I just thought the place was depressing, no stand off zones between a lot of the primate enclosures. There was nothing 'natural' in many of the enclosures, just lots of planks of wood, ok, they can swing but ... boring! I can't go in to it all now, but it just struck me as dated, and not particularly primate friendly. Oh and the camel! Sheesh, I've never seen stereotypical behavior to that extent before! Horrific!!


Dated is exactly the way I would put it. I have to be a little careful what I put on here but yes, I agree entirely with everything you've put.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Great pictures. Especially the pictures of ' the residents'. 

A question if I may, what species of plants do you have in the enclosures. I want to introduce more plants and there is hardly any information on 'safe' plants. The only information available seems to suggest more of less everything is toxic. 

Also on the Pygmy front. Peter told me a while back about the success of keeping pygmies with larger species. 
Peter is the best one to talk to for more information. 

Mat


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW what a great enclosures! They are so adorable & great photos of them aswell. I love that last photo -- so sweet


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> I agree - lets face they'd live alongside many other species in the wild. I'm not against mixed species enclosures, I've just never seen one carry another's babies.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the staff's fault - I just thought the place was depressing, no stand off zones between a lot of the primate enclosures. There was nothing 'natural' in many of the enclosures, just lots of planks of wood, ok, they can swing but ... boring! I can't go in to it all now, but it just struck me as dated, and not particularly primate friendly. Oh and the camel! Sheesh, I've never seen stereotypical behavior to that extent before! Horrific!!


Think the problem is that when it comes to the general public.
They pay to see the animals and complain if they dont..
We all tend to want as natural an inviroment as we can..Plenty cover and plants etc..but if the public cant see they complain and dont come back..No visiters ,,so no money and no happy medium..
Its an argument ive had for years...
Private keepers tend to be different in their set ups as the better the enclosure for the species then the more settled they are..
With regard to pygmys kept with other species,,most i know do it..
The pygmys seem to be more secure with the bigger animal there..It also increases the breeding for some reason...
Yes itd very common for the bigger species to carry the pygmy young...They tend to act like they are part of the troop due to them possing no threat..
I will try and find some of my old pics of the carrying of the pygmy young..
Edinburgh zoo has pygmys in with all of their small primates...
Ive got to try to modernise with it as some of mine are with their own and not mixed..
But i do have pygmy and black eared together..


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

bothrops said:


> Apparently Geoffroys and Pygmys also work (or at least have been previously, successfully kept together)
> 
> So many interesting mixed species exhibits have been successful, yet the private keepers all instantly flame anyone who considers them....such a shame I think.
> 
> ...


Think when it comes to private keepers being against mixing species..You will find that the only ones that are against it are the ones that breed to sell all the time..It is as they say an inconvieniance...You and i both know it really beifits the smaller animal but they would never concider it...But the private keepers who keep the troops do definatelly mix..I do but i keep tooing about my breeding pair of pygmys...


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

Geoffroys are a lot more difficult to mix than other species, due to very aggressive behaviour during breeding, and the region that they are from in the wild there are not many other species which still seems to reflect in their captive behaviour about being housed with other marmosets and tamarins. its a lot easier to mix certain tamarins and other marms.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

linket22 said:


> Geoffroys are a lot more difficult to mix than other species, due to very aggressive behaviour during breeding, and the region that they are from in the wild there are not many other species which still seems to reflect in their captive behaviour about being housed with other marmosets and tamarins. its a lot easier to mix certain tamarins and other marms.


Geoffroys are the big boys of the marmies ,,hence agresive even when not breeding...They will mix with pygmys no problem and even carry the pygmy youngsters....
Never seen marmies and tamarins in mixed groops though..
Think it would need a really big enclosure to achieve this????
None of the keepers i deal with do this??
Found through the years that pure silverys are even more aggressive when breeding(pregnant and when the babies are small)
Seen marmies trying to be introduced to cotton tops and it led to no amount of trouble...
Most of the zoos i deal with have pygmys in with all there marmies and tamarins but dont mix anything else??
I defo wouldnt take the risk as it may look ok to start with and end in a massacre...
Not nice to see as a troop in oban zoo lost mum and only one out of a very large troop survived and i have him here with the mental and facial scars to show...
Thing is with these small primates that when they go into attack theres no stoping them.....
Where do you know of species being mixed...As in marmies and tamarins etc??
VERY INTERESTED IN SEEING THIS????
PETER


----------



## linket22 (Dec 16, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Geoffroys are the big boys of the marmies ,,hence agresive even when not breeding...They will mix with pygmys no problem and even carry the pygmy youngsters....
> Never seen marmies and tamarins in mixed groops though..
> Think it would need a really big enclosure to achieve this????
> None of the keepers i deal with do this??
> ...


replied to your pm


----------

